
Do you use cryptocurrency in real life? - softroslan
Time goes on, and we hear about cryptocurrencies every day. Do you use it for anything? I mean payments etc. A lot of people trade it, but I can&#x27;t see any real use cases.
======
verdverm
Shhh, don't let the secret out

~~~
kopiblanca
hehe..

